# Venge in Matte Black...



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. I was inquiring at a few LBS about purchasing a Venge Project Black. Unfortunately, everyone has quoted end of July at the earliest for the next "batch". Anyways, today I was told that I could order a Venge in MATTE BLACK and have it by 5-10 days. I didn't even know that the Matte Black color scheme existed. Apparently, they were supposed to be built up for HTC....but there was an overstock. 

Besides the color scheme, it's different from the "typical" Venge in a few ways:

1. Threaded bottom bracket instead of OSBB :mad2:
2. Says "Specialized" on the down tube, rather than "S-works."
3. Full retail price of $3800 versus $3400. 

Anyone else know about this?


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

I was also told end of July for the second batch. I have never heard of a matte black Venge.... if it does not say works on the down tube I would think its not a works frame. No reason for Specialized to discount the value by not logo,ing. Imo if you want a venge put a deposit down and order one.... I ordered the carbon black with some red and white frame today... expect July or August delivery date.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

My buddy just got a glossy S-Works Venge. I've offered to color-sand it to matte for him like I did on my Ritte.

So far no takers


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

terrain said:


> I was also told end of July for the second batch. I have never heard of a matte black Venge.... if it does not say works on the down tube I would think its not a works frame. No reason for Specialized to discount the value by not logo,ing. Imo if you want a venge put a deposit down and order one.... I ordered the carbon black with some red and white frame today... expect July or August delivery date.


I actually saw it and the frame looks identical to any other Venge. Same seat tube, same forks, same seat post, etc. I actually prefer the glossy finish of the project black. The bike is subtle and stealth enough without having to go matte IMO. But there is something about exclusivity that intrigues me.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

@ terrain: just got a text from the guy at my lbs. He said that the frame set was a Pro, not an Sworks as he previously thought. So u r correct! I didn't even know they 
made a pro version of the Venge.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Cni2i said:


> @ terrain: just got a text from the guy at my lbs. He said that the frame set was a Pro, not an Sworks as he previously thought. So u r correct! I didn't even know they made a pro version of the Venge.


Curious, if it is the "Pro" version like "Tarmac Pro" then it shouldn't be $3800, more like $2300 (eg. a $400 premium over the Tarmac Pro's $1900).

But maybe he means "pro" as in "professional" rider, ie. Team HTC. In this case it would be the same frame as the S-Works Venge, and it is only a branding choice that it says "Specialized" on the down tube. Think about it this way - if you are going to get a brand to put on a bike that is going to win stages in the TdF or other grand tour, it makes sense to go with "Specialized" to promote and sell all Specialized bikes. The proportion of S-Works bikes that they sell is pretty low compared to everything else, and then the Venge volume is a small part of that.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh, and the threaded BB on a Shimano-sponsored team makes perfect sense too. Many of these guys are running Di2.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> Curious, if it is the "Pro" version like "Tarmac Pro" then it shouldn't be $3800, more like $2300 (eg. a $400 premium over the Tarmac Pro's $1900).
> 
> But maybe he means "pro" as in "professional" rider, ie. Team HTC. In this case it would be the same frame as the S-Works Venge, and it is only a branding choice that it says "Specialized" on the down tube. Think about it this way - if you are going to get a brand to put on a bike that is going to win stages in the TdF or other grand tour, it makes sense to go with "Specialized" to promote and sell all Specialized bikes. The proportion of S-Works bikes that they sell is pretty low compared to everything else, and then the Venge volume is a small part of that.


Makes sense. I think you r probably right. I did not think of that. It probably is an 11r carbon frame but just says Specialized for even greater brand advertising as u alluded to :thumbsup:


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

The Di2 S-works SL3 Roubaix HTC Team editions just rolled out and they have S-Works even underneath the bottom tube. If they were going in a different direction by getting rid of Works branding one would think it would be consistent across 2011 projects/team kits. In any event if you do not care about S-Works Logo and possibly the 11r layup you can//would save a bunch by going one down from S-Works. I don't like Black Glossy on the Tarmac or Roubaix - but on the Venge it works.

So are you going to pull the trigger?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

terrain said:


> The Di2 S-works SL3 Roubaix HTC Team editions just rolled out and they have S-Works even underneath the bottom tube. If they were going in a different direction by getting rid of Works branding one would think it would be consistent across 2011 projects/team kits. In any event if you do not care about S-Works Logo and possibly the 11r layup you can//would save a bunch by going one down from S-Works. I don't like Black Glossy on the Tarmac or Roubaix - but on the Venge it works.


The OP indicates that this is overstock from the special frame runs that Specialized did for Team HTC, not the consumer version. And you can't go down from S-Works on the Venge - all Venge products on the Specialized web-site are S-Works (currently).

OP - you might also want to check the geometry. The head tube length might be a team geometry, not the standard one.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Specialized ALREADY having stock issues with their new frames. Unbelievable.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

RkFast said:


> Specialized ALREADY having stock issues with their new frames. Unbelievable.


Venge is a 2012 frame so consider yourself "EARLY" if you get one before 12/2011.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, the "Pro" Venge frameset did turn out to be just that. It was NOT a "pro" version in the sense that the professional cyclists ride, but the pro version under the S-works line...just like the Tarmac Pro being below the Tarmac S-works. 

My LBS had it stickered at $2900 in the Project Black Matte Black. It was a 10r carbon frame with internal housing. It looked identical to the S-works Venge interms of the seat tube, forks, and down tube. BUT it only came in a standard threaded BB! I just preferred OSBB or BB30. The matte black color looked GREAT in person though :thumbsup: It was in my size too! So tempted. 

Still, I am on the waitlist for the Project Black S-works Venge ($3400). So, it seems like you get a better overall carbon layout (11r versus 10r) and a carbon cupped OSBB versus a threaded bottom bracket for $500 more. Not sure which way to go....but leaning towards the S-works.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

If you can swing the extra for the Sworks go for it. Nice to see options at lower price points for folks who choose to go that route though. My red and carbon color venge is on order from the same shop that I just picked up my di2 Roubaix from so Im not in a rush anymore. I ordered with sr11..... after riding di2 I may need to mod my order.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

terrain said:


> If you can swing the extra for the Sworks go for it. Nice to see options at lower price points for folks who choose to go that route though. My red and carbon color venge is on order from the same shop that I just picked up my di2 Roubaix from so Im not in a rush anymore. I ordered with sr11..... after riding di2 I may need to mod my order.


I hear ya. Di2 is pretty smooth....switching gears on the hills without dropping your chain is priceless. I will probably just start with my Red Gruppo from my Tarmac SL...and may opt for the Ultegra Di2 when it comes out later this year.


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

Here is a matte black Venge built up by Winbike (Specialized Concept Store) in Jacou, France. 

I have to say that the glossy ones never really had the same appeal as a matte black stealth factor.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Sacke said:


> Here is a matte black Venge built up by Winbike (Specialized Concept Store) in Jacou, France.
> 
> I have to say that the glossy ones never really had the same appeal as a matte black stealth factor.


Now _that_ is a sexy bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

jsedlak said:


> Now _that_ is a sexy bike! :thumbsup:


+1000 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> Well, the "Pro" Venge frameset did turn out to be just that. It was NOT a "pro" version in the sense that the professional cyclists ride, but the pro version under the S-works line...just like the Tarmac Pro being below the Tarmac S-works. QUOTE]
> 
> Is it True that the Venge is coming out in a Pro Version? Any ideas of a realse date?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Wildcard said:


> Cni2i said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the "Pro" Venge frameset did turn out to be just that. It was NOT a "pro" version in the sense that the professional cyclists ride, but the pro version under the S-works line...just like the Tarmac Pro being below the Tarmac S-works. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## mpower13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sacke said:


> Here is a matte black Venge built up by Winbike (Specialized Concept Store) in Jacou, France.
> 
> I have to say that the glossy ones never really had the same appeal as a matte black stealth factor.


Can you share what part numbers needed for the Di2 components to fit into this frame. Also do you have the instruction manuals for this Di2 installation to the Venge? Also what BB adapter to use for Shimano Dura Ace crank for this frame?


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

mpower13 said:


> Can you share what part numbers needed for the Di2 components to fit into this frame. Also do you have the instruction manuals for this Di2 installation to the Venge? Also what BB adapter to use for Shimano Dura Ace crank for this frame?


Honestly... no idea. I would assume that if you get the Di2-ready frame, all you need is the full Di2 -kit.


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

Sacke said:


> Honestly... no idea. I would assume that if you get the Di2-ready frame, all you need is the full Di2 -kit.


Although my S Works Venge Project Black (Matte) already came built with SRAM, the entire frame is Di2 ready (holes drilled for the wiring, pre-plugged).


----------



## stleon2 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ooooh! Very nice!


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

sweet bike! matte does have a different feel to the look. nice job!


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

Venge is available in Pro and Expert guise as well as s works

At least in the UK it is

I woulkd imagine pro and expert are the same frame though- just different groupset


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

carrock said:


> Venge is available in *Pro and Expert* guise as well as s works
> 
> At least in the UK it is
> 
> I woulkd imagine pro and expert are the same frame though- just different groupset


Really. Wow, that's the first that I've heard that the Venge is available in an Expert.


----------

